# vaginal hysterectomy & A & P repair



## cynannthomas (Sep 21, 2009)

I am guessing I cannot code both 58260 & 57260 for vag hyst & A & P repair, correct?  What is the best way to code this.  Should I go by RVU's.  

Also, generally speaking, what sources are good out there for ob/gyn (other than experience which I do not have!) that will help me to  know which services are bundled into others?  Thanks!


----------



## dabroussard (Sep 21, 2009)

will it not take a modifier -51?


----------



## imjsanderson (Sep 21, 2009)

These can be billed together, just add a -51 to the lower RVU code and link appropriate diagnosis codes.


----------



## annievof (Jun 15, 2018)

*Good OB/GYN resource*

"What sources are good out there for ob/gyn (other than experience which I do not have!) that will help me to know which services are bundled into others?"

ACOG is a great resource, if you have access through your provider or can gain staff access, check out the Freshdesk.  Great webinars that answer everything you need to know.


----------

